# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  چت روم  تحت وب

## kuh_nur

سلام
من دارم یک پورتال desktop app طراحی می کنم و می خواستم یک چت روم تحت وب در اون داشته باشم لطفا اگر کسی ایده ای داره مطرح کنه و اگر نمونه ای هم داره ذکر بشه
متشکر

----------


## parselearn

برنامه رايگان LiveZilla رو ميشه گفت يكي از بهترين گزينه ها براي ايده گرفتنه

البته چت روم نيست
بلكه چت آنلاين با پشتيبان سايت هست
من هم روي سايتم نصبش كردم
هنگامي كه كاربر وارد ميشه
پيغام ميده و تمام مشخصات رو ميده

چت صوتي داره
ارسال فايل داره
وبكم

و چيزاي ديگه

http://www.barnameha.ir/livezilla/livezilla.php

----------


## kuh_nur

سلام
دوست عزیز parselearn
من می خوام که اینکار توی برنامه خودم که با vb نوشتم انجام بشه نه اینکه از یک اسکریت وب استفاده کنم
مثلا بک راه که به ذهن خودم رسید استفاده از یک دیتا بیس انلاین بود

----------


## kuh_nur

یعنی کسی نظری نداره که چطور میشه با vb یه چت روم آنلاین درست کرد

----------


## FinalMOB

> یعنی کسی نظری نداره که چطور میشه با vb یه چت روم آنلاین درست کرد


دوست عزيز،‌فكر نكنم كار سختي باشه، تنها چيزي كه نياز داري اينه كه يك سرور به طور دائم آنلاين باشه و اونقدر قدرت داشته باشه كه بتونه به تعداد نا محدود كلاينت رو قبول كنه

فكر نكنم بشه با vb يه چيزي مثل چت روم ياهو رو درست كرد،‌ولي خوب، يك چت روم، با يك سرور و تعداد 40-50 تا يوزر رو براحتي ميشه با vb ساخت

*ولي بازم تكرار مي كنم،‌ حتما بايد يك سرور به طور دائم آنلاين باشه و يا اينكه يك سرور مجازي (vps) داشته باشي و برنامه سرور رو درون اون به طور دائم در حال اجرا نگهداري

*يه چند ماه پيش تو مدرسه يه همچين برنامه اي نوشتم ولي خوب كاربردي نبود :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kuh_nur

سلام
بدون استفاده از vps و با استفاده از وب سرور های  معمولی چطور میشه اینکار رو کرد؟

----------


## FinalMOB

> سلام
> بدون استفاده از vps و با استفاده از وب سرور های  معمولی چطور میشه اینکار رو کرد؟


به هر حال شما بايد برنامه سرورتون رو يه جايي اجرا كنين، حالا چه سرور معمولي، چه vps چه روي سيستم خودتون باشه

اينكه ميگم vps واسه اينه كه شما روي سرور هاي معمولي اين قابليت رو ندارين كه يك فايل exe رو اجرا كنين (يا اگه هم بتونين، نميشه به طور دائم باز نگهش دارين) ولي vps كاملا دست خودتونه

البته بازم ميگم، اين سرور ميتونه روي سيستم خودتون، يا سيستم شركت اجرا باشه، ولي نياز به خط اينترنت دائم (مثلا adsl) داره و اينكه برنامه سرور هميشه در حال اجرا باشه

----------

